# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Πωλούνται κάρτες μνήμης  DDR 2 1G

## tomis

Πωλούνται κάρτες μνήμης 

 DDR 2 1G  667 dim 5-5-5  TRANSCENT   1 TEM
DDR 2 1G  533 dim 4-4-4  TRANSCENT   1 TEM
DDR 2 1G  KVR667D2N5    TRANSCENT   2 TEM


30 ΕΥΡΏ

----------

